# Miyata 1000LT for sale



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

I have one of the best touring bikes ever made for sale. Check it out:

Miyata 1000LT - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

very nice! are you sure about that seat tube measurement? just from eyeballing the head tube, seems like it'd be closer to 23 or so


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, you've got serious internet/sizing skills! Thank you. Copied the wrong bike specs from my spreadsheet. You are, for the record, spot-on: 23" Ad corrected...


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

Sold it!


----------

